# TerraLUX Lightstar 100 Mod



## Norseman (Aug 25, 2021)

So I have this old 100 lumen flashlight that I’m never going to use again. I just keep it in a bugout bag. I was going through the bag to see what I have in there and see if there’s anything I want to swap out or whatever. I came across this old flashlight that was literally one of my first tactical flashlights I got like 10+ years ago and was wondering if anyone knows how to mod it?

if I could beef it up to like 300-400 lumens it would be fun to carry from time to time again. I guess I’d just like to get a driver/bulb that can be dropped in but I can’t even see how to take the one in it out. The end that the bulb is in doesn’t appear to twist open. 

Anyone have ideas?


----------

